# repair/replace outdoor outside water faucet



## navychief (Jul 29, 2006)

I* have a small drip comming from a outside faucet.  Can it be repaired or do I replace.  If I repair or replace how do I do it.  Thanks[*


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 29, 2006)

Turn the water off, remove the handle. Loosen the nut behind the handle until you can remove the shaft and the packing. Inspect, replace, retighten, no prob.

You may actually be able to just tighten the nut a bit and stop the drip. If so, you'll wonder why you didn't do that to begin with. So, try that first!

Welcome to the forum!
Tom


----------



## navychief (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks...Just tighting the nut did the job.  It's 101 up here today.  A simple fix is what I needed.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 29, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you!

Keep that in your file and pass it along when you can!

A cheap fix is always appreciated.


----------

